# Horseback Riding Adventures!



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey there guys and gals!
I figured that I would share another major part of my life; horseback riding! In the past, I rode on and off with friends and at trail riding facilities. But I've gotten into it big time with two of my equestrian friends! I ride 5 different horses between the two friends and its amazing to see the different personalities between the horses. And the different challenges that go along with riding each of them. I'm sure I will be spamming this thread with pictures from every weekend I ride. I ride Western as of right now, but this past weekend I tried English for the first time! It was scary because of the tiny saddle, but with more practice I'm sure I will love it just as much as Western 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Oh that is awesome, beautiful horses too.
My boyfriend was really into horse riding. The living room and hallway are FILLED with trophies and ribbons that he has won.
He belonged to like a horse riding club growing up and was the only guy most of the time.






































Those are the only pictures I have on my phone.
He avoids the barn since his horse died. I don't blame him though. His horse was killed by the ignorance if someone else who put their horse in with Zach 's without his or his mom 's permission. That horse ran Charlie into a fence and kicked the crap out of him. Charlie didn't survive the attack. And instead of calling Zach or the barn owner she rode her horse, leaving Charlie tangled in the fence until she was done riding THEN called someone. She also BLAMED Zachary saying it was his fault not hers.
Pisses me off just thinking about it. This woman keeps getting kicked out of barn after barn and can not understand why.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

When i was younger i belonged to my local 4-H horse club and LOVED it. Sadly, i got too old and the group sort of dissolved apart. Horseback riding in general is REALLY expensive around here and I dont have any friends that ride...

But i sure do miss it! I mostly rode english but tried western a few times.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I know very little about horse back riding.
I also did not know there was more than one 4-H club.
That was the club he belonged to among a couple others. He used to volunteer before Charlie died. Even volunteered for the handicapped riders. He's volunteer his horse and teach riding skills.

The horse in the picture I showed you is Gidget their second horse.
Me and my boyfriend are both artists and we actually met online like 4 years ago. Last year he conned me into visiting him with the promise of horse back riding. It's been well over a year and I've lived here for a year now and still have not ridden a horse.
We didn't get together until after the incident.

Wish I could get him on here to talk about horses but alas he doesn't even like talking about them anymore. Charlie was his best friend.

I have always wanted to ride a horse though P:
Kinda bites that I live with a family that has one and still can't xux

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Thats funny Voltage, i met my girlfriend online some time ago and she moved from her home state down to where I live. I think you and I have a lot in common! xD

Yeah 4-H is actually pretty big in the farming/agriculture/livestock community as I found out... i wish i had stuck with it or done more!

Well... i really wish i had the money to continue riding haha

Thats awful about Charlie, i am really sorry  ive heard horse horror stories but thats definitely one of the worst.


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I've had many horses throughout the years! I love 'em  Here's some pictures of my horses through the years. 





^^^ That's MiMi, my current mare. She's a 24-year-old QH. Retired. She lives 6 days a week in a pasture and enjoys eating, sleeping, and getting treats from everyone. She's a spoiled girl! I get her out once a week to groom her thoroughly, take her on a trail walk,and ride for a minute or two. 






Mad, I had a whole giant thing written out and it got deleted. So...sorry D: I'll have to come back and type it later.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

How funny that this thread should appear! As I write this, I've just been off a horse for about half an hour!

Just started to get back into riding again after 15 years off it. Found a guy who breeds race horses and wants to earn a bit of cash and exercise his mares. He's really reasonable, which is great, because horse riding is so expensive!

I was just on a 17hh hunting horse for the second time, after choosing her over a little thoroughbred because when I rode them both last week, I felt that listened to me more. Well, I got half way up a hill to go on a hack with the guy in front of me on this thoroughbred, and she spooked at some boards, which spooked my giant horse and she took off down an unmade road at a horrible pace!! I stayed on (much to the guys surprise), but it was an experience! We then rode around a small paddock for a bit and my horse seemed a bit grumpy, poor thing. 

I'll be back next week though! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

@Voltage It's awesome to know that your boyfriend was so into horseback riding. It's not overly common that you come across males that are into the sport or the pleasure of riding. To see so many ribbons and awards is extremely impressive. I am terribly sorry to hear what happened to his beloved horse. That woman at the barn deserves to have the same thing done to her... I think that you should try riding at least a few times in your life. Its such an experience to be able to communicate with such a large creature and both you and the horse put trust in one another. More so for the rider, I believe, because its not like driving a car, the horse has a mind of its own. And to be able to ride and speak the silent language of the horse is simply an amazing feeling.

@PaigeRose I am sorry that riding is so expensive around you. Maybe post an ad on Craigslist offering to clean stalls in exchange for lessons. I've seen plenty of people posting ads like that. I am sure if you find an experienced and educated horse owner, they would allow you to do this. Or find friends that have horses. That is what I did in order to go riding as much as a currently do. 

@SheWroteLove1 Wow, those horses are beautiful. Is the first picture possibly a Belgian/Mule cross? Anything with drafties or mules is amazing to me. I'd love to see more pictures of the horses that you've ridden/owned!

@lalalauren Omg! That is deff the worst feeling when you are just riding along and suddenly your horse spokes like that! Something like that happened to me while riding this past Sunday! I was riding my friends Paint Gelding named Diablo, just minding my own business as I was following behind her on her lovely mare, Sally. Well passing a house, someone let their dog loose and it came running straight for the horse. Before I realized what was happening we burst from a walk into a canter; which I clearly was not expecting. After I cranked the reins back and grabbed mane, he stopped about 20 feet up the road. My friend catches up with me and says "Awesome job, you did really well." I was like .-. I guess I did well if I didn't land on the ground haha. But then you learn for next time how to hold on and stop at the same time lol.


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

@Alethea, 
That is a belgian mule! His name's Luke. He was 30 last time I saw him and owned by a couple that boarded my horse. I love the draft horses!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*claps hands together* Woot, I am getting better at pointing out breeds. When I first got involved with horses I could not tell a Quarter Horse from a Standardbred. Now I am just like, oh that is a Morgan and oh that is a TWH lol. It's fun to learn as much as I can about these amazing animals. 

I would love to own a Mammoth Jack; aka a massively sized donkey that is actually a mix of a handful of different breeds. The Jacks have to be at least 14hh, which is pretty awesome for a donkey, considering most of them are 7-9hh. Could you imagine a 16hh+ donkey? Lovelovelove <3
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_mammoth_donkey

And omg, mules. You have no idea how badly I would love for my first equine to be a mule. Just everything about them is amazing. Their personalities, their intelligent, their strength and of course, those sky high rabbit-like ears. Simply adorable <3


----------



## RicciLove (Jun 28, 2013)

Good for you! I've had my horse since high school and I train and give lessons. I've built up quite the clientele this summer, it's been a blast.

What I love the most about horses is you constantly have to look inward to solve a horse problem. You'll think you're working on a horse when all of a sudden you realize they are working on you. If you let them teach you, you'll be a better person for it!

My old girl, Ricci. She's mostly retired, only the occasional short trail ride now. 21 years old, originally a WP mount but I spent a few years on her and now she's a dressage princess, albeit a retired one.
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, these horses are beautiful! I've been riding Western for about 3 years and actually had a lesson just an hour ago. My horse is a little disobedient but I still have a fun time riding when I can get him to listen.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm going riding tomorrow and hopefully Monday! I will provide some more pictures!


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I LOVE Mammoths! My dream is to own a belgian mule. He was such a wonderful horse; there was a 97 year old woman's whose Hospice (before death) wish was to ride a horse one more time- Luke, that belgian mule, took her on her last ride. He always took care of his riders. I remember one time on the trail when I was cantering with a friend and his girth broke. The saddle went flying off and I landed on the ground. He immediately stopped and stood over me while I got up, put the saddle back on, and went off again. He was a gentle giant at 15.5hh. <3 

I saw the cutest picture of a miniature donkey...I must find it and post it for you!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I love them too! And mules, donkeys, zorses; anything of that nature. 
And that is awesome that Luke was such a gentle giant. Normally, the bigger the horse, the more laid back they are and that's something I am looking for in my first horse. A large one with a lazy personality  

Yes, you will have to share! 
I will post my riding video tonight if I can figure out how to save it from facebook first XD


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Update: I didn't get to go riding this past weekend, but the weekend before that I got to ride for a pretty long time during that Sunday. I was going to practice cantering, but I was mildly nervous about doing so. So I practice my sitting trot and my posting skills; which still need work. I need to learn to time my movements a little bit better, but they are deff improving. Its amazing to think back to when I first really started riding and how much I have learned. I still have so much to learn, but that is half the fun. After riding, I even got to ride Sally bareback. That was quite the exp. The first time I rode bareback was on a gelding with a pretty wide and broad back. Sally, on the otherhand, is a long and narrow QH mare. So every turn and movement I felt like I could slip right off of her side. Eventually I got the hang of it and rather enjoyed myself. I hope before winter I will learn to trot bareback; that would be awesome! 

Just figured to share my last exp since I enjoy chatting with other horse lovers about horses, riding, etc.


----------

